# Sacramento @ Toronto Game Thread (1/5)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Raptors board game thread:wave:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

hey, what's the pg rotation down in SAC now that bjax is gone for the season?

looking to acquire anyone via trades / free agency?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> hey, what's the pg rotation down in SAC now that bjax is gone for the season?
> 
> looking to acquire anyone via trades / free agency?


Christie plays PG and then Martin or Evans play SG. Petrie said that they will sign a PG soon.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Christie plays PG and then Martin or Evans play SG. Petrie said that they will sign a PG soon.


anyone in particular? 

a free agent or a trade?

since the kings are on a win-now mentality, i figure they'd like to acquire one that brings more to the table than a cureent free agent pg.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie said Jackson's roster spot will be filled by another backcourt player with point-guard skills.


I guess that leaves open the possibility of signing a free agent or trading for someone, but they don't have much to trade.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 108
Raptors 101

Peja: 35 pts
Bibby: 21 pts, 6 dimes


It's time to kick some Canadian ***!!!:uhoh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I should make a petition for Webber to sit in back to back's, Oliver Miller could school him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

49-40 Raptors at the half.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Webb is just killing any momentum we get. Somebody on the team has to step up and tell him to "STOP SHOOTING"


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Webber goes out, 12-4 run, and way better ball movement.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96-93 Raptors win

Kings made a game out of it, but they seemed too tired after last night's win in New York.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Is webber really 100%?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Good game guys, you really a game of it at the end, so hats off but we just had more energy tonight.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Is webber really 100%?


Webber is 100% in terms of recovery from his surgery. But he will never be able to play like he used to, he's about 70% of what he was.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

u guys shoulda won that game, missed FT's and Webber were the only reasons u guys lost...honestly.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Somebody on the team has to step up and tell him to "STOP SHOOTING"


Word. He and Peja were absolutly brutal tonight.

Recap: Bosh’s Strong Performance Powers Raptors 

Box Score: Raptors 96, Kings 93


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Word. He and Peja were absolutly brutal tonight.
> ...


:yes: 

Peja was awful as well, these two just can't play well together, one of them has to go.

And I have no idea on what's going through adelman's head, we make a comback and he decides to sub Webber back in again. The line that made the comeback should have never been tampered with, and WHY DID THEY TAKE EVANS OUT??? It seems that Adelman has this automatic substitution time for each player on the team, no matter how poor or well they are playing. For example: Every game Peja comes out early 2nd (3 or 4 min in), and he goes back in with about 4 min left in the 2nd Q regardless of how he's playing. I remember one game Peja hit about 3 straight 3's and was taken out because it was his apparent "rest time." Adelman is going to have to start substituting in accordance to how well each player is playing and producing at the present time, not according to how much $$$ they make.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Evans is a stud. I have yet to see him play but his stats on the boxscore are worth drooling over. 

I can't believe how much better Bosh played tonight than Webber, yikes...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They ran a stat during the game that showed how bad Webber plays on back to backs. His scoring is down like 6 points and his fg% is down about 8% on 0 days rest.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> They ran a stat during the game that showed how bad Webber plays on back to backs. His scoring is down like 6 points and his fg% is down about 8% on 0 days rest.


The stupid coach should rest him on back to backs. :sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Subpar shooting costly to Kings: Chris Webber and Peja Stojakovic are a combined 8 for 32 in a loss to Toronto


----------

